# Hello Quacker Smackers...



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

sorry for the bad photo but any ideas what this is? They were catching more fish than the ppl in the boats..lol...!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

and fast!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Red breasted merganser?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

You are correct sir


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I was watching them out on the main lake side diving for bait and having a blast. Mean while other ppl fishing were not around the birds and they did not catch any fish. I did see what I thought was a Laker chasing bait along the rocks but I was only taking photos and not fishing lol....

Thank you


----------

